# Raw Fed Chickens



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my chickens, stealing from Hunter, my lab.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I had no idea chickens were carnivores


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They are omnivores. Now the Perdue people and chicken feed companies may want you to believe they are vegetarian. I assure you, they are not. They like to eat bugs, worms, and small animals like lizards and mice. I did not feed my chickens raw meat, they took it upon themselves to steal it from my dogs. LOL. I think it makes their eggs better too. I have noticed a difference from when I first got these chickens (from a nice lady who just fed them chicken feed) to now. The difference? They eat more meat. 

No scientific proof of course. The proof is in the eggs. A laying hen is only at peak laying times for the first two years of life so if eating more meat cuts their lifespan, its not a big deal really.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> They are omnivores. Now the Perdue people and chicken feed companies may want you to believe they are vegetarian. I assure you, they are not. They like to eat bugs, worms, and small animals like lizards and mice. I did not feed my chickens raw meat, they took it upon themselves to steal it from my dogs. LOL. I think it makes their eggs better too. I have noticed a difference from when I first got these chickens (from a nice lady who just fed them chicken feed) to now. The difference? They eat more meat.
> 
> No scientific proof of course. The proof is in the eggs. A laying hen is only at peak laying times for the first two years of life so if eating more meat cuts their lifespan, its not a big deal really.


I was wondering about this..also thought they were herbivores.....but off course they eat insects so they must be omnivores then. There is a company here in South Africa that started breeding with flies! They use the maggots as feed for chickens ...apparently it is very rich in protein. eewww!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The place we get our deer scraps from has free range laying hens who who pick the bones clean. The man who owns the place says they continue to lay eggs all winter eating deer meat too. I believe it, cause' there was a pile of eggs on the picnic table in late January last year.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And the horror if a poor little mouse gets to near them, he will be history. I got a magazine about rabbits and it said if you put bacon rind or hamburger 2 to 3 days before the doe is due they will not eat there young.  who new?


----------

